# The profession of a sound engineer 2013



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Long live auto tune


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Way two cool:birthday2


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

:rotfl: That brought back oh so many memories....Brought tears of laughter to my old sound man eyes....


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Lol! 

Glee...to a trained ear you can hear auto tune, it just doesn't sound natural. Ie if you ever watch the Disney Channel or have seen High School Musical...lol! It just sounds too perfect and fabricated.

When we did a recording last summer, the sound guy would threaten us with auto tune..cause as a musician it's hard to be satisfied with the results, after you listen to the recording over and over. Recording is a strange experience.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Pretty funny stuff. Reminds me of when I used to play couple old bars with a friend years ago. They started doing karaoke on Sat. nights. I opted out soon after. Most of us untrained vocalist sing outta tune occasionally but it's hard to sit and listen to a bunch of people sing flat outta key through darn near the whole song...lol


----------

